# Funky Bass anyone?



## Waywyn (Mar 3, 2020)

Hey everyone,

check out my live stream from yesterday night on YouTube. We had a good time with Funky Bass by Pettinhouse!


----------



## playz123 (Mar 12, 2020)

Thanks for doing that, Alex. I enjoyed it, ....and communicating with Andrea at the same time. Very informative presentation for those who haven’t watched it yet, and Funky Bass is such a fun and versatile library to use.


----------

